# Rye Bread, Corned Beef, St Paddies ~ Foamheart UPDATED



## foamheart (Mar 17, 2016)

First let me say, I never had pastrami, corned beef, or rye bread until I joined the service. Its called brisket in the south and rye bread is pepperidge farms if you are lucky. So you can imagine why the brisket on white loaf is prefered. I went up north, learned about deli's and it was a lovely awakening. People taking sandwichs seriously. LOL

Ok, I did two different rye breads yesterday for the sammies today. The first one, given to me by a friend here which I made and loved last year. The second is me trying to prove to myself that what I generally say is right. I feel that each person learns to master a certain dough then you can generally bastardize that to make what you want. So one is a real rye, and one is a made up rye. We will see.

Anyway, I never made a rye bread you could eat, I was always told that wheat vital was needed. Then my friend said he'd share his recipe. Well enough stories.

I gotta say there will be a lot more text and less pictures to this, I don't have a KA, I am old school and still mix and kneed by hand, thereby making photos extremely messy.

The first real rye recipe starts with a sponge. That's a mixture of the yeast, about 1/2 the flour and the salt and water. With my bread I do a proof, which is water yeast and a bit of sugar to check the yeasts abilities. A sponge can last as long as you like continuiously developing more flavor, or till the yeast tires.

I find I get a much better rise generally with a proof than a sponge .Its just me, I am sure but it works for me.

When the mixin and kneeding is all done the dough rolled and placed in a oiled bowl.













IMG_6786.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 17, 2016






The above is the real rye recipe..... starting its first rise, or just taking a nap.













IMG_6785.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 17, 2016






This one is the light bread dough bastardized to rye.













IMG_6787.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 17, 2016






Left is the real rye and right is the bastardized.













IMG_6788.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 17, 2016






After punching down (Approx 1 and 1/2 hours), rolling and putting in a loaf pan. BTW those bread pans came with the roaster you've seen me use making sausages. They are thick glass and older than dirt.













IMG_6792.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 17, 2016






Eggs wash.... and some seeds.













IMG_6793.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 17, 2016






After the second rise, split the top egg washed, and sprinkled with caraway seeds for visual appeal.













IMG_6795.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 17, 2016






Remember the real rye is on the left.













IMG_6798.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 17, 2016






I cut the real rye to try it. Its very heavy, very dense. I am guessing it could have cooked longer. My mistake I had both loaves in together. Or it might be the honey I added to the recipe. I love a little honey in my whole wheat bread so figured it couldn't hurt rye. I did add it to both breads.

Thats it for now, I have corned beef cooking and the bastardized loaf still sitting on the counter..... Kind of upset all my Saur kraut seems to have dissappeared! 

More later, I have to go tear apart the canning closet looking for kraut!


----------



## tropics (Mar 17, 2016)

Just pulled my Corn Beef out and put the Cabbage in I could surely go for some of that Rye.I'll be watching

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 17, 2016)

Great looking rye bread Kevin!!

Your quite the baker!!!

Your gonna have some awesome corned beef sammies!!(if you can find the kraut)

Al


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 17, 2016)

Man... That is some beautiful looking bread.  I have a corned beef swinging on the Pit Barrel that would go so nicely between two slices of that bread... Or 4..


----------



## foamheart (Mar 17, 2016)

And this was a cross section of the Faux rye bread which was surprizingly good. It had all the flavor of the rye bread and was much lighter.













IMG_6804.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 17, 2016






Well the corned beef was good, but as mentioned all the saur kraut seems to have disappeared. So I called an audible at the line and went with corned beef with a side of andouille fried cabbage.

OH, would ya like to see the corned beef?













IMG_6802.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 17, 2016






After washing and rinsing numerous times, it set in the reefer overnight drying out. Now it's in the pan and browned on both sides.... thats right, browned.

Then low and slow without liquid for a couple of hours to get some of that grease out. 325 degrees.

I poured the grease and liquid off and.......













IMG_6803.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 17, 2016






Added my pastrami spices and the last of my Juniper berries, and one and a half Shiner Bocks. I will let you laugh, I have drank enough Shiner to sink a submarine, I never realized it was "dark" beer. LOL I think the extra Shiner evaporated. I could not account for the rest of the six pack either! Beer mice I think!













IMG_6808.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 17, 2016






Shiner in Texas is like a favored son, like Blue Bell. I would always ask for Lone Star and usually end up with Shiner. 

Anywho....... The corned beef cooked down with the beer, and potatoes, onions, and carrots.... Damn they are good too!













IMG_6806.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 17, 2016






I found some old cabbage (still bitching about no kraut) fried it with fresh honey crisp apples, the lastest andouille, some caraway, and a bit of raw sugar. I think somehow some beer get in it too!

So its braised Corned Beef w/ veggies, cabbage, and rye bread. Oh and Shiner Bock.













IMG_6809.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Mar 17, 2016






I ended up with some gruyere, corned beef, creole mustard on rye.  It was pretty good but I really had my mouth all excited with a ruben....  Oh well , its an excuse to do it again.

If you have any questions, would like the bread recipes, or anything else, just let me know. I need to clean the kitchen, I'll try and post 'em up later. 

(BTW if you couldn't tell already, the corned beef was almost pulled corned beef... so tender......)

Thanks for looking in.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 17, 2016)

tropics said:


> Just pulled my Corn Beef out and put the Cabbage in I could surely go for some of that Rye.I'll be watching
> 
> Richie


Bah, you can make it you just have not had an occasion to yet.


SmokinAl said:


> Great looking rye bread Kevin!!
> 
> Your quite the baker!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks man

I can say without fear of rebuttal that I have maintained a couple of jars of kraut in the reefer for the last 20 years. Its like JJ's finishing sauce, it has its own spot.

I may have to wait till next week when I can get some store bought.


----------



## tropics (Mar 18, 2016)

Kevin that looks good to me,I poached my Corn Beef till it was tooth pick tender. Umm Umm good Points for the bread

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2016)

I knew that meal was going to be awesome!!

Points for a perfect St. Patty's day meal!

Al


----------



## kesmc27 (Mar 18, 2016)

Foamy,

Everything look great as usual except, you need to try one of these brews from my neck of the woods!

Steve


----------



## foamheart (Mar 18, 2016)

I am always open to new flavors....LOL


----------



## disco (Mar 19, 2016)

Fine looking loaves and a better meal Foam!

Points for making me want some.

Disco


----------



## murraysmokin (Mar 20, 2016)

Just saw thisboth loaves of bread look great.  One of these days I am going to work this bread thing out.


----------



## whistech (Mar 21, 2016)

Kevin, everything looks delicious and when I saw you were using a Magnalite roaster to cook your corned beef, I knew you were a real good cook.   I think all of the best Louisiana cooks have Magnalite cookware.    It is sure hard to find now.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 21, 2016)

Disco said:


> Fine looking loaves and a better meal Foam!
> 
> Points for making me want some.
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco, you are a great teacher.


murraysmokin said:


> Just saw thisboth loaves of bread look great. One of these days I am going to work this bread thing out.


Its really simple. Find a bread dough recipe and make it Don't try to make a different one every time till you master one. The biggest thing about bread is the same as smoking, it prep and patience. 


whistech said:


> Kevin, everything looks delicious and when I saw you were using a Magnalite roaster to cook your corned beef, I knew you were a real good cook.   I think all of the best Louisiana cooks have Magnalite cookware.    It is sure hard to find now.


You know I think it was Eman I saw write the other day, "Magnalite, its the Cajun Ductile Iron" I hadn't heard it before but its true. I have 3 different sized roasted like that, and a couple a regular soup pots, and a few large , extra large, and a couple of unfreakin believeably large pots....LOL 

I have to admitt I just noticed when I pulled out that pot, I didn't realize they are made in China. Don't we make anything anymore in this country?


----------



## sundown farms (Feb 11, 2017)

Kevin,

Clearly, everyone is focused on your work and drolling as no one took you up on the offer of recipes. You cooked the cured beef in your "pastrami spices". What is you recipe for that blend?  I agree about Shiner but have enjoyed trying the different brews by St. Arnolds. If you are ever in Houston the brewery fronts on IH10 in downtown. They are building a great beer garden to add to the restaurant all complimenting their great brews. [I have no financial interest in them so this is just comments by a fan.]


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 11, 2017)

I have to say they look great, I love rye bread, Up here we get a lot of variations on it. Great stuff. Great job.... And beautiful looking plate....


----------



## foamheart (Feb 11, 2017)

Sundown Farms said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Clearly, everyone is focused on your work and drolling as no one took you up on the offer of recipes. You cooked the cured beef in your "pastrami spices". What is you recipe for that blend?  I agree about Shiner but have enjoyed trying the different brews by St. Arnolds. If you are ever in Houston the brewery fronts on IH10 in downtown. They are building a great beer garden to add to the restaurant all complimenting their great brews. [I have no financial interest in them so this is just comments by a fan.]


Thank you.

I lived up on Lake Conroe for a couple a years. Next time thru I'll have to look for it. 


AB Canuck said:


> I have to say they look great, I love rye bread, Up here we get a lot of variations on it. Great stuff. Great job.... And beautiful looking plate....


Thanks!

 IF you can find any rye bread here it is usually Pepperidge Farms and has at least a year on the shelf. LOL


----------

